# Submerisble webcam



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Just curious, 

has anyone setup a submerisble webcam in their tank?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*webcam*

Hey there im positive ..member 57 ..kevin..put his phone in a ziplock 
bag a few years back... not sure id do it lol....
anythings poss.. these days ....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no idea, I've never had one but the go pro sounds like they are

https://gopro.com/support/articles/waterproof-and-depth-rating


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

He took some video with his waterproof camera that turned out pretty good. 

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99570&page=5


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I've used my gopro on numerous occasions in both my SW and FW tanks. It works well but wouldn't really offer a full wireless solution (unless you're at home close enough to use the bluetooth connection).


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Doesn't have to be wireless. I want to get tiny one, enclose it in an acrylic box or something and leave it in the tank somewhere.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

ruckuss said:


> Doesn't have to be wireless. I want to get tiny one, enclose it in an acrylic box or something and leave it in the tank somewhere.


Just wondering why would you want to keep it in the tank? I would think outside the tank against the glass would be better. I think algae would make having it inside a real PITA


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*camera*

lots of wireless cameras on deals extreme and such , if u find a wireless one u can seal it in the acrylic box like u were thinking most prob will work ... 
good luck 
cheers


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm researching options but looks like best so far would be a GoPro, but not a permanent solution. I have a PTZ IP camera hiding in a cabinet across the tank, doesn't look obvious in the rec room in terms of having a cam in a room 😃

Works well in terms of zooming into corals, too bad it isn't a 1080p!


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

gopro loses connection under water I tried it with my hero a while ago



htjunkie said:


> I'm researching options but looks like best so far would be a GoPro, but not a permanent solution. I have a PTZ IP camera hiding in a cabinet across the tank, doesn't look obvious in the rec room in terms of having a cam in a room &#128515;
> 
> Works well in terms of zooming into corals, too bad it isn't a 1080p!


----------

